# What charge current and chg max capacity?



## Shakey Bob (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok using ice charger on onyx 5000 may 7.4 v 25c 2s I think I chould charge at 5 amps and max chg capacity should be 110 is this correct?


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

5 amps is fine and the max capacity can be set to a value of "expected capacity delivered" - "expected capacity delivered + any number".


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

I really don't understand why they make you enter charge max capacity. When charging Lipos the charging method is CC/CV. So it charges at constant current(CC) until the voltage reaches 4.2v per cell. Then it charges in constant voltage mode(CV) until the mAh drops to a certain percentage and the voltage stays at 4.2v per cell. 

Here is what I would do with your charger. Set it at the maximum mAh for charge capacity. This will allow you to charge higher than 5 amps. Any Lipo can be safely charged at 2C so in the case of your 5000mAh this means it can be charged at 10 amps but the ICE only has 8 amps maximum charging current. So if you set your max charge amps at 8000mAh you will be able to charge at 8 amps. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

One is welcome to use a very nigh number for the max capacity. It's only there as another insurance against an overcharge. Just in case something gets set wrong or screws up. It has nothing to do with the rate or the termination point. It will simply stop IF that capacity gets reached. I do believe it is a "leftover" from the NI days.


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

I understand but this will limit the charge amps. If used in Lipo mode the charger will never charge over 4.2v per cell.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

No, the current is an independent adjustment and can still be 8 amps, right? Maybe I have been playing with too many chargers (can't remember)

If this ice charger uses only 1C rates then the capcity setting can be 8000 mah and then the % can be a lower number like 63%. If I remember correctly , then this is the best way to do it.


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

I haven't messed around with an ICE for a very long time but if I remember correctly it will only allow you to charge at 1C so if you set the mAh at 5000 then 5amps then it't the max you can charge at. This is why I think it's best to set the max mAh at 8000 then you can charge at 8amps which is fine for a 5000 pack. But I could be wrong as I haven't played with this charger in so long.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree, you are correct. Then the capacity gets set to 8000 and the % gets set to 63% so that in the end it will not charge more than 5000 mah. (Two wrongs make a right in this case)


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Been to long since I played with this charger. We used it as cheap way to charge packs when we use to cycle them 4 -5 years ago. Really can't remember exactly how it was setup but I know we had to trick the charger to charge at 8 amps.


----------



## benalmeer (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks nice


----------



## weracerc (Feb 23, 2008)

5000 mah is safely charged at 1C 5amps to 110% on an ICE - I have done this for a long time with good results.


----------



## linakeen (Dec 10, 2012)

you find it's nice


----------

